# Simon Game



## jkaplan (Sep 27, 2005)

I created a game that is supposed to be reminiscent of the old electronic Simon game (for those who remember it). It's posted on the Bajan demos page along with the project files that were used to make it.

Like the Birthdays app, you need either the Bajan Framework or Galleon to run it.

http://bajan.axlogic.com/demos.htm

-j


----------

